# Ipad pour malvoyant



## sofad (25 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

J’ai un fils de 10 ans qui est malvoyant. Nous allons commencer à préparer son passage en sixième et pour cela il va passer au support informatique.

On a droit à un ordinateur de l’éducation nationale mais qui est complètement verrouillé et donc on ne peut rien rajouter dessus. On le financera nous même, et j’aimerai rester dans la gamme apple que je connais plutôt bien (pas du tout Windows).

J’écarte tout de suite le MBP 15 pouces qui serait l’idéal mais le prix n’est vraiment pas accessible. Il a malgré tout une vision de près pas trop trop mauvaise donc le format 13 pouces devrait aller.

Je pensais m’orienter vers un MBA mais en passant l’autre jour en Apple Store je me suis attardé un peu sur l’Ipad pro 12,9. Et pour la même taille d’écran je trouve que c’est vraiment pas mal et peut-être plus intuitif pour un enfant. Et surtout utilisable avec un vrai clavier (le Logitech à l’air top) et un Pencil. Surtout qu’on a un vieil Ipad 2 avec lequel il joue un peu et se débrouille pas mal avec.

Je sais que personne ne pourra décider à ma place, mais selon vous avec quel support un enfant saura trouver ses marques rapidement ? Sachant qu’il va avoir des séances avec un ergothérapeute pour apprendre à taper au clavier.

Il aura certainement besoin d’un traitement de texte, de pouvoir récupérer des documents sur clé USB… mais maintenant sur les 2 c’est possible.

Je sais que sur macOS et iOS il y a pas mal de choses pour les malvoyants. Il faut également penser à l'autonomie sur une journée entière.

Au niveau des prix on est « presque » aux mêmes montants et puis c’est pour l’aider dans sa scolarité alors ce n’est pas la dessus que l’on va faire des concession.

J’attends vos retours


----------



## xanareld (25 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour à toi,

Mon ancienne compagne était aveugle et elle utilisait lorsque je l'ai rencontré Jaws sur Windows.... Autant te dire que face à l'absurdité du truc, je lui ai offert un ordinateur Apple, un MacBook Pro (on était en 2009) pour qu'elle puisse se servir de VoiceOver qui est à ce jour l'une des meilleure synthèses vocales.

Pour l'aspect matériel, un iPad c'est une bonne idée, mais ça n'offre pas la souplesse d'utilisation d'un véritable ordinateur.

VoiceOver consomme pas mal et la batterie peut se vider rapidement, c'est pourquoi je te recommande plus un MBP d'entrée de gamme en 13 pouces. Cependant, le choix de l'iPad n'est pas mauvais, juste que sur la durée de vie, le MBP à mon sens sera plus polyvalent.
Par ailleurs, le MBP et VoiceOver supportent de nombreux dispositifs de saisie/lecture additionnels conçus pour no voyants, tels que DAISY, etc.

VoiceOver comprend également de nombreux outils conçus pour naviguer sur le web qui malheureusement n'est pas conçu pour les non-voyants / mal-voyants et qui facilitent énormément la navigation sur une page, comme le Rotor, etc.

L'avantage d'entrer dans l'écosystème d'Apple, dans ce cas de figure, c'est que VoiceOver est disponible sur TOUS les produits, de l'iPhone en passant par la Watch, l'Apple TV, etc. et son utilisation est relativement homogène sur ces dispositifs ce qui permet de facilement prendre en main un nouvel appareil.

Enfin, dernier petit conseil, je te recommande si tu en as les moyens le logiciel iVox édité par Acapella qui fournit notamment les voix d'Apple, et qui permet de gérer plusieurs voix, et notamment langues ce qui apporte un confort dans l'étude des langues étrangères.

Bref, c'est un investissement non négligeable mais un gain de temps et de confort par la suite.

Bon courage


----------



## sofad (25 Octobre 2019)

Je te remercie pour ta réponse. Il faut que je me penche un peu plus sur VoiceOver voir s'il aide à la prise de note par exemple.

C'est sur que l'ordinateur offre beaucoup plus de possibilité en ce qui concerne les logiciels pour aider. On a encore quelques mois pour y penser, après à la maison on a déjà un iMac et MBP donc voir s'ils ne peuvent pas compléter éventuellement une tablette en dehors de l'école...


----------

